# TAMING L.A.s KILLER PORTS



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

cal.ports will kill an estemated 2,400 people prematurly this year,they wont die by car or accident they will just breath the air.the ports of L.A. are the biggest pollutors in so.cal. and the biggest source of pollution is container ships that burn cheap bunker fuel.
it contains up to 3.000 times more sulpher than the fuel used in modern diesel trucks. mearsk says it will volentry switch to low sulpher fuels in all of its container ships that call to californian ports


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Dom,

If I understand this correctly the report is saying that although we have very tight restrictions on air pollution created on land, it is OK to belch poisonous crap into the air from ships.

Is this correct? Seems very odd - would I be naive to wonder if there are international regulations about this?

Brian


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

there is a similar report i came across of pollution off the norwegian coast,somewhere in the report some u.s.a. ports will try and make it compulsulry for shore power to be conected to ships when in port


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

I can remember about 20 years ago we had a, I think Dutch vessel coming into the Tyne to load some nasty petro-chemical waste the ship sailed off into the North Sea and burnt the stuff off out at sea. The name of the vessel has slipped my mind for the moment but it had a tower like contraption on deck to help with the burn off.


----------



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Driving round Paris you can occasionally get stopped by the tech squad. They stuff a guage up your exhaust pipe (it's not such a painful exercise if you close your eyes) and test you for CO2. You can come away with a hefty fine if you're not below the legal limit and the CO2 is too high too! If the equipment for a roadside check exists for cars, can't a spot check like this be carried out for noxious gasses on all vessels coming into port?


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

How right you are, but want to know what will take the blame for those deaths? Gigarettes, that's what.

On higher ground a few miles outside of the city (Toronto), one can look towards the city in the early morning and see a huge, long yellow streak laying across the city. And tobacco smoke that ain't. 

And Oh yes, I'm a non smoker for many years. (Applause)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

PORT OF LONG BEACH TO HONOR B.P.b.p. shipping will be honored at a dockside flag-raising ceremony today by the port of long beach for b.p's compliance with the "green flag" clean air program and other environmental achievements.
long beach mayor beverly o'neill and harbor commissioners will recognise b.p's stewardship,which includes eight green flag vessels,cold-ironing initiatives,electric booster pumps and enviornmentally friendly tanker design.
under the green port's incentive program,individual ships that achieve 100% compliance with a voluntaryspeed reduction program in 2005 are awarded the green flags.
in addition to voluntary commpliance in the green flag program,b.p is spending over 2million$$ to retrofit two of its alaska class tankers to 'cold iron' in the port of long beach.
when docked,the tankers will be powered by shore based electricity.this investment will reduce on average 30 tons of harmful emissions during their visits to the port.
in san diego,b.p is investing nearly 1 billion$ to build four new alaska class double hulled tankers.these state of the art environmentally freindly tankers are"double-double" double-hulled,twin engines,twin propellers,and twin rudders. three of these vessels are already in the fleet,the forth scheduled to join the fleet this year


----------



## BarryM (Jan 19, 2006)

Jeff Egan said:


> I can remember about 20 years ago we had a, I think Dutch vessel coming into the Tyne to load some nasty petro-chemical waste the ship sailed off into the North Sea and burnt the stuff off out at sea. The name of the vessel has slipped my mind for the moment but it had a tower like contraption on deck to help with the burn off.


Jeff,
Does 'Vulcan' or 'Vulkan' ring a bell?


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

Jeff and Barry,
I too can remember a ship of this description coming to Sydney in the 80's(I think).
It was moored off Watsons Bay, near the entrance to the harbor.
The actual name escapes me, but I recall it being called an "Incinerator Vessel".
Regards
David D.


----------

